# [RESOLU][MAN] manuel illisible

## lermit

bonjour à tous,

j'ai un petit souci, je n'arrive plus à lire le manuel de la commande man. elle donne un texte illisible.

```
# man date

BZh91AY&SYM¬.ßEßzïÿÿÿßÿÿÿÿôŠ&:X_-ÚãÕ:¡A£CpÄaSÙO&M¢É<ÊOFŠ5244È442

dÒOÑOQ§šb4iêi Ð44=@SÑOIµ&jxŠi£F&L#¡=L

=L      L4§ ÔMSL@s      £#CC!hd4Ñ

@0    44dmTz4ôjCÔ44e3f/KŒÏãvvÂÍm~Ð:§s©ò`]š=âÜ/y¹#y[SZF×ptÛµÅÝ1KÑÞ+Ñ¡®ÃLÍC:û#+D*ÎRgLUèÌïù! £±Gä±iäîÝùmÉ;î®ëÞYûYp9â=JÍáXc¡£I€@ÖO(HEÔ0P

<Ö}':§ö%;-;åq:ËºæÂÓÒ©ŠÖÓÕ¿j        ¥{z[Z7ø¢«ÓÍ»"fü÷Ñ0?,ÄÕiØÇ]¡-}wäLÄôœmÓ...cfÛÉØh(¹&¿XÂŠ÷ýŽÔª*¢§,Ä&QNr"6ÎW2#JÊ8¢hFPèî:âgFÓ,òdÎC6*â§L=lzÙb*Ý-

;;ë?pkÏ1ìðöÕšÚ×Ð©ã¶5{0EaZÜ

ÙÌ* GØ?UzŒS%È*>ðb·6ÓRZ§)dnpêÉùÁl>Tý(        HX€¡(i(BI#Ÿ"e(ÞÏ2d¬Už5Zå«&ódlÐû?áÂôsãW}÷4f³ÊBDÇM|×çnXÎ€ð@5¥m¡©xcl÷'â[éëvJç¬â    $XÞ!ÊŽN*Øa$,cç5^Ëf<¶çµ"¡ìä}ÈÙCFH$¥wwfâÊnA/êäJ¬íËJ)äy&_a|

Úg1|E5º3ª»Ù2;¶}éKŽ&bAqt¡I&âjcÃi^çWF¥º¯¯K"Ö2NijŒKmf^S³£c},ùÄØÉÚ4uÆ8eÖ%ö4ç LGVö:€|wAÙ

ñ*ÀÆ ÀoCÝøüÇ¶ãÊNÈ%Tã6dO@{ÃZC Ì0{D>+¬ôšÍ«$ŠwÑë¡áCÂô¯DÂb¯Áa@!Ã62ÞêYá"r-@üîJñå¡ßn-ôØIr|^fn:óFûÙÎø;³l¶w{X¶Ë!îÝäµ¢ð¡ŒÅµùéÑökKKùfU!-÷Ü65ÏŠTfŽ>Âv+2=JØ/oõÎ3-øsgVèp¥$4gsIÈE(AmIGVŒ8a/Œ×z

z°U/ížîì|bÛÚEptÆ4;pÎe3óáÓqâèHêbÔÓà°¿Ÿ¡õÚR÷ç|7obßî=trH«#Y±±3yýœ_Ž;Ý,ùX_X,.'Á(À©Ò2zÇÝ}u*ÅhKuÙýIU)QÞœ+;H.ÜÂ`[kSÎÞ:TåÀÒ¢&*YpZ²A«ÏèÈx¿±%4É~l      ææÓÞBôÜ±µôfîòÃ¢Uå)©W;îµm_lp$6§4$X¡h,NQÄà³ª$}Õ'b

î3T1€RJq¿Üsæh±KãÒ1Vµî....*-P

òÀ`m¹µºQšÌyeý]ùûfHG45dò±ßAX¡ÿâ5Š6-*·©GnhÝ¯ÂÖ....Ó_õP@?[Á4î+ÞkÏÊß}%)Sd}_ýãë-dº/#ÆR1¡°Èãd§û×³ÎŒñØ.ÀûŒý{Ý×c........Mt÷}¹]08ÏD&-"V;ÌÃ Öò€bSÖ^š0lcDòXYz(ÛMî[¢¶2<ÃÈ²!£FwYÓÍ¶Ÿ

lines 1-12 
```

quelqu'un aurai une idée de l'origine du problème?

se qu'il faudrai faire pour le résoudre?

merci d'avance de votre aide,

LermitLast edited by lermit on Fri Jun 20, 2008 8:42 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Magic Banana

Déjà tu pourrais essayé de regarder cette man page avec less (donc avec toutes les balises) et nous dire si tout va bien :

```
$ less /usr/share/man/man1/date.1.gz
```

----------

## ghoti

 *lermit wrote:*   

> # man date
> 
> BZh91................

 

 *Magic Banana wrote:*   

> less /usr/share/man/man1/date.1.gz

 

Dans ce cas, plutôt date.1.bz2 ...

Le package bzip2 est-il installé ?

Que renvoie "grep -i bz /etc/man.conf" ?

----------

## lermit

comme ghoti a dit j'ai bien un fichier date.1.bz2 et non un fichier date.1.gz

bzip2 n'était pas installer, je l'ai installer mais donne toujours la même chose. Après l'installation de bzip2, le problème n'est pas résolue

la commande "grep -i bz /etc/man.conf" retourne rien

----------

## kopp

et si tu recompiles sys-apps/man ?

Sinon : c'est une installe fraiche ou pas ?

C'est nouveau ? il s'est passé quoi depuis la dernière fois que ça fonctionnait ?

----------

## d2_racing

As-tu changé des locales dernièrement ?

----------

## lermit

si je recompile rien ne change.

je l'ai commencé a installer il y a 3 mois environ.

je l'ai constaté il y a 2 mois mais je n'avais pas la temps de m'occuper de sa avant.

----------

## Magic Banana

 *lermit wrote:*   

> bzip2 n'était pas installer

 

C'est possible ça ?! L'immense majorité des sources de Portage sont compressés avec cet algorithme, non ?

----------

## ghoti

En effet, c'est plus qu'étrange !   :Confused: 

J'irais même jusqu'à dire que c'est hautement suspect !

@lermit : ajoute ceci en bas de ton fichier /etc/man.conf

```
# Decompress with given decompressor when input file has given extension

# The command given must act as a filter.

#

.gz         /bin/gunzip -c

.bz2      /bin/bzip2 -c -d

.lzma      /usr/bin/unlzma -c -d

.z      

.Z         /bin/zcat

.F      

.Y      

```

----------

## kopp

Normalement bzip2 fait partie de system, donc il devrait toujours être installé. Comment est-ce que tu as fait ton installation ?

----------

## CryoGen

 *lermit wrote:*   

> bonjour à tous,
> 
> j'ai un petit souci, je n'arrive plus à lire le manuel de la commande man. elle donne un texte illisible.
> 
> ```
> ...

 

Achète un T6R27-H59P   :Laughing:  (comprend qui pourra  :Very Happy: )

----------

## ghoti

 *CryoGen wrote:*   

> Achète un T6R27-H59P   (comprend qui pourra )

 

Y a pas de chance qu'on comprenne : c'est D6R27-H59P !  :Laughing: 

----------

## kopp

Bande de gros nerds va !

(Non, je ne connaissais pas la référence, j'ai fait du google  :Smile: )

----------

## lermit

j'ai rajouté les ligne dans le /etc/man.conf comme ghoti me la suggéré après l'installation de bzip2.

le problème est résolue.

pour la question de kopp, j'ai effectué l'installation comme "Le Manuel Gentoo" avec config amd64 ici

----------

